# back in beesness



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome back to beekeeping. I think it's great that you have 3 generations interested. It will be a great family experience.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks man. we're going to start small, but hope to expand as time goes. wouldn't mind having about 10-20 hives to play with. 

we are going to build our own hives, but i went ahead and bought my first one.

does the pic size matter if i use photobucket to host from?


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

question. 

i have a rather large border of shrub beds around my home. would it be wise to put my first hive (which will be kept small) inside the shrub bed at the end of my house? it would get morning sun, be amongst several rose bushes and face a pond about 60 yards off. plus i wouldn't have to worry about cutting/trimming grass around it. almost like a decorative hive. heck, i like bees, i let hornets have a nest under the eave a couple years ago and took it down that winter lol. 

or is it best to keep them at yards edge? didn't see anything on search about it.
i basically want whats best for them, not necessarily what "i" want.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with it. In nature bees are usually in a shaded location. I have read you should not put a fresh caught swarm in a sunny location until they have brood or they may abscond the hive you put them in. The sun in the morning should get them warm and foraging. If you are not going to mow you will want a top entrance or put the hive on a stand so they can fly out and land easily.

Enjoy.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the info. i'll put them out under the pecan trees in the back yard to start out. and i will be using stands to put hives on.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I should mention that you want to be in good light when you are inspecting your hive though. You need to be able to turn so the sun is at your back and shining down into the cell so you can see the eggs and such. You really want to good light for inspections. This may affect you choice of location.

Good luck with your bees.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

WI-beek said:


> I should mention that you want to be in good light when you are inspecting your hive though. You need to be able to turn so the sun is at your back and shining down into the cell so you can see the eggs and such. You really want to good light for inspections. This may affect you choice of location.
> 
> Good luck with your bees.


thanks for the tip. if that is the case, then i should be good with the way my setup will be.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guy's. got a question and figured i'd post it here instead of starting a new thread. 

i got my hive set up, bought a 3# package of bee's and will pick them up next weekend. i know to put the queen in the bottom but what is the best way to dump the bee's into the hive? 

thanks, Calvin


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, we don't mind any beekeeper joining the forum. There as many correct ways to install package bees as there are truck models. Is any better? OK the Dodge Cummins is best, but you can place the package in place of some frames and they will build burr comb inside in a few days. You can pull the queen cage out and just shake the bees in and put the queen cage between a couple frames. Someone might even recommend shaking the bees in front of the hive so they walk in on their own. At the class, we shake the bees into the hive.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

sounds good. i'll just shake them in then. thanks for the response. 
i'll post up some pics and video of the transfer next weekend. 

and yes, the cummins is king lol


----------

